# OUTLOOK.EXE constantly uses 50% of the CPU



## SMurph (Jun 26, 2006)

A colleague at work has been complaining about their machine running slowly. I had a look at task manager and OUTLOOK.EXE is using 50% of the CPU all the time. He couldn't tell me how long this has been happening but says it's been like it for a while.

It's Outlook 2003 (11.8118.8132) SP2 running on Windows XP Pro SP2.

I checked out what Add-in's outlook is using and compairing them to my machine (which is the same setup. The only difference between the 2 is that he has LDVP running (which I believe has something to do with Symantec Anti-Virus), I disabled that and restarted Outlook but no change.

Using the 'Check For Updates' option from the Help menu there isn't any more updates to install for it.

Does anyone have some suggestions on what else I can try?

Cheers
SMurph


----------



## SMurph (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been searching the net and I haven't been able to find anything to help me.

I did find someone who describes the same kinda problem, but that on experts exchange so I can't see the solution (grrrrr)

Found another guy with what sounds like the same problem here. But his problem is to do with a piece of software called MediaDirect, which is not installed on this machine.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry you're not making any progress. 

I don't know anything about your problem. For example, I've no idea if an "update" is the same as a "hotfix". But bearing that in mind, what I _can_ tell you is that I get to here when I google "microsoft 2003 outlook cpu usage".

HTH


----------



## SMurph (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link. 

However I don't think that will solve the problem. From a quick poll of the people who sit near us he is the only one to experience this problem and the Exchange Server machine is not in Windows Server 2003 cluster.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

OK. But the _other_ thing is, if you google _that phrase_ you'll get a *host* of hits. Could be some pointers ... but that's all *I* can say, really: sorry.


----------



## SMurph (Jun 26, 2006)

I hadn't googled that exact phrase but one very similar ("outlook cpu usage") and found most of those articles. Unfortunately none of them seem to contain the solution to the problem.

More info:
The machine is not running Google Desktop or any other file indexing tool.
I've disabled all the Add-in's.
Outlook is up to date. (checked with this, selecting Office Update from the side menu)
Virus & spywear scans are clean. (scanned with Symantec Anti-virus Coperate Edition, AVG Anti-Virus , AVG Anti-Spyware and Ad-Aware)
I've executing the Inbox Repair Tool (SCANPST.EXE) against all the datafiles outlook uses. (This has had no visable affect)


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

Was reading this thread and thought I would log in and check what Experts Exchange had to say. Hope this helps.

IF it is a Dell Laptop with this issue you will want to remove a program called:

OutlookAddinSetup

via add\remove programs. It comes with the Dell mediadirect software and does not play well with others.


----------



## SMurph (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking through the Add/Remove Programs list I can't find MediaDirect or 'OutlookAddinSetup'.

Would it come under a different name?


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't think there is another name for it. The same thread on Experts Exchange had the following as something else to try for high cpu usage:

1. Reset the Outlook toolbar template. With Outlook closed, do a search for and rename outcmd.dat file. Restart Outlook.

Outcmd.dat is located in C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook folder. It is a hidden file, so you have to unhide hidden files. Go to any folder and select Tools > Folders Options > View. Check "Show hidden files and folders". Click OK.

2. Register an important Outlook file. Go to Start > Run and type regsvr32 OLE32.DLL
Do the same for INETCOMM.DLL

3. Disable Outlook Addins. Go to Tools > Options > Other > Advanced Options > Addin Manager or COMM/Addins and disable the addins.

Is the computer a Dell? If so, Dell's forum suggested uninstalling Media Direct until there is a patch released.


----------



## SMurph (Jun 26, 2006)

No it's not a Dell, it's a Compaq.

I just tried the 3 things you listed but no change in behaviour.

Seeming more and more like a reinstall is needed.


----------



## jefe1221 (Jun 21, 2007)

Smurph - Not sure if you have resolved your issue, but I had a similar one. Outlook.exe would run at 50% CPU util anytime you clicked on anything in the app. Even typing when creating a new message was quite painful. I did all of the tricks listed here, but nothing worked. The only way I could resolve it was to unload/reload the Symantec Anti-virus app. 

I noticed this only happened during a boot, so I added a dependency in the Symantec service so that it would be the last thing to start up. This seemed to "fix" the issue for me. I've so many issues with Symantec interfering with other apps that I am now looking at other providers, like Trend Micro.


----------



## SMurph (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I'll try killing Symantec and see what happens.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

SMurph

Try this Start --> Run --> [type] Outlook /safe

This starts Outlook , minus addins and antivirus plugins. This could give an insight on what could be affecting Outlook's performance.Tell me what happens.

Which edition of Office dyu have on this computer !?? Standard , Professional , Small business , Student and Teacher etc. If you have installed Business Contact Manager , consider removing it if you dont use it.


----------



## Unigeny (Jul 10, 2007)

Smurph/Krash

I am having the same issue with Outlook 2007 - it just eats 50% of my dual core CPU in a Dell Latitude D820. I have read about the Dell specific software issues but I don't have any of the offending items installed.  

If I start Outlook in Safe mode it works fine which tend to make me think it is add-in/anti-virus related. I am going to do some more digging and if I resolve I will post again. Happy days!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Check this thread: http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=213996&messageID=2196131


----------



## Unigeny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Slurpee55. I took a look at that article and whilst it didn't solve my problem it helped to rule out another possibility.

Following on from this I have now solved my issue!!!! 

In my case I had a linked SharePoint calendar and something had got screwed up with the link between Outlook and SharePoint to update it. After deleting the calendar I restarted Outlook and 'Bingo!' back to normal CPU usage. I then added the calander back in and the problem has gone away.

Hope this info may help someone else.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

It would appear any sort of indexing can tie it up in a major way - another improvement!


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Great Going Unigeny . 

Yes Slurpee. You are right there. The indexing tool (Windows Desktop Search Assistant) in Xp which is integrated in Vista is another culprit. We need to keep an eye for this tool as well.


----------



## oingo456 (Jul 14, 2007)

I had the same 50% usage problem and couldn't even type in outlook.

under TOOLS->CUSTOMIZE->TOOLBARS I unselected Google Desktop Toolbar, and it fixed it for me.


----------



## Pastas (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,

i had the same problem with my office outlook 2003, i tried to remove / reinstall and all possible combinations and options, without success.
i didn't have goolge tollbar or eccentric addons, but work with some SPS 2003 and 2007!
i notice the even with all the netwroks off the outlook stil consumes ~50% of CPU.  

finally i manage to delete and re-creat my email profile on the Control Panel -> EMAIL - PROFILES.

Prob. resolved!


----------



## rreynard (Sep 4, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but it helped me out as I have had this problem ongoing for a while. Ended up deleting the user account and re-adding it, and this resolved the issue. I'm on an XP client with a 2003 Small Business Server hosting mail.


----------

